# Public Safety Officer Keith Lawrence



## kwflatbed

*Public Safety Officer*

*Keith Lawrence*

University of Southern California Department of Public Safety, California

End of Watch: Sunday, February 3, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 27
*Tour:* 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 2/3/2013
*Weapon:* Handgun; 9 mm
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Public Safety Officer Keith Lawrence was shot and killed along with his fiancee, Monica Quan, by a former police officer who was seeking revenge against law enforcement officers for being fired. The subject ambushed them as they pulled into a parking spot at their apartment complex in Irvine, California. Both were shot multiple times with a 9mm handgun.

The subject had been fired from the Los Angeles Police Department several years earlier and was seeking revenge against members of the Los Angeles Police Department who had been involved with his personnel case. Ms. Quan's father had represented the subject in his personnel review hearings prior to his being fired.

Prior to ambushing Officer Lawrence and Ms. Quan, the subject the researched their backgrounds and was aware of Officer Lawrence's employment as a police officer.

Several days after their murders, the subject engaged in a shootout with members of the LAPD who were protecting an individual believed to be targeted by the man. Immediately following the shootout, the subject ambushed and murdered Police Officer Michael Crain, of the Riverside Police Department. He then fled to San Bernardino County, where he remained at large for several days.

After being located, he engaged officers in a prolonged gun battle in which Detective Jeremiah MacKay, of the San Bernardino County Sheriff's Office, was shot and killed. The subject was later found deceased after the cabin he was barricaded in burned down.

Officer Lawrence had served with the University of Southern California Department of Public Safety for six months. He and Ms. Quan had become engaged only days earlier.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief John Thomas
University of Southern California Department of Public Safety
3667 McClintock Avenue
Los Angeles, CA 90089

Phone: (213) 740-6000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21706-public-safety-officer-keith-lawrence#ixzz2L1ErchkP


----------



## officerbob

Rest in peace


----------



## csauce777

RIP


----------



## Guest

I like how the ODMP didn't name the shitbag.

RIP to all his victims.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP


----------



## Guest

R.I.P. Officer Lawrence


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Officer


----------

